# Rancillio Rocky vs. Eureka Mignon (for espresso)??



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Discuss...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

..is this based on budget?

Do a search, this has probably been discussed before.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Having owned both these grinders firstly let me say both grinders are capable for espresso. However, given the choice I would go for the Mignon for several reasons....

- The Mignon has a stepless adjustment to make fine tuning the grind possible. The Rocky is not stepless (I think you can mod it though ?)

- The Mignon is much easier to dismantle for burr cleaning, and you don't even loose the calibration when you do this. The Rocky is not so simple to clean (although it's still not that difficult and there are guides out there on how to do it).

- You can remove the hopper on the Mignon easily and it has a little plate you can close so you can do this when there are beans in the hopper should you wish.

For me the only slightly negative things about the Mignon are it can clump quite a lot (especially for the first quite a few kilos of beans) and can be a bit messy. But then I guess most grinders are a bit messy !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignon for me


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Have to agree with all the points PeteHr makes above.

I too had (still have) both grinders. For me the mignon came later and was an upgrade from the Rocky. With the Rocky I always used to find the ideal grind seemed to be between two of the steps (even though they are small steps) and I would then have to fine tune by adjusting the weight of the dose. The mignon allows you to go for that perfect setting. Also, despite the similar burr size, I definitely noticed an improvement in the cup when I moved from the Rocky to the mignon. Not sure why that would be and I was not really expecting it but it was quite obvious all the same. Maybe it's the increased motor power or perhaps the actual burr design or quality.

I have to say that I wouldn't consider the mignon to be any messier or clumpier than the Rocky but then I always used to grind in to a cup with both grinders.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the extremely helpful replies.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a rocky, I'm struggle to think of something positive to say....

I won't say anything


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just need to sell my encore now and I'm ready to go. I was naively thinking it would be snapped up


----------



## mopiko (Jan 2, 2017)

whats a good upgrade from the rocky? ive just owned one for 2mths now, hate the clumps

will i be seeing tremendous improvement if i were to invest in a mazzer SJ?


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mignon for me. Clumps tend to go after a while.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignon is a much better grinder. Loved mine, it still clumps though.

WDT is the way forward with them


----------

